# Eugene Christophe on cyclocross



## palinurus (5 Nov 2008)

I can't seem to stay out of here these days. 

In a dull moment I was browsing for cyclocross-related stuff and I found this:

Christophe on 'cross

-advice from Eugene Christophe from a 1921 issue of Le Miroir Des Sports, some interesting stuff in there. As for the gearing he recommends: I make that 63-65", fixed. 

I do like this: _Never will a daredevil succeed in being champion of cyclocross! Can't they simultaneously ride quickly and remain careful? Compare the champion drivers who race at mad speeds and break neither their car, nor those of others, and the drivers of taxis who, in spite of their weak pace of 30 kilometres per hour, are a danger to the public!_


----------



## dan_bo (5 Nov 2008)

excellent site!


----------



## jpembroke (5 Nov 2008)

That's a top site. I love the fact that in not one photo can he actually be seen to be riding the bike. The choice of gear is obviously irrelevant as he just pushes and carries it around the woods all day. That's proper 'cross that is. 

Best caption: 'the manner of crossing a thicket'

LOL


----------

